

People-powered customer service - terpua
http://getsatisfaction.com/
We are beta testing with them and way cool.  Startups needing a forum/q&#38;a/faq/support need to try this.
======
aaroneous
Just saw Daniel Burka mentioning Pownce had a page on the site. I think this
is a great idea. So many startups have little to no customer service, it's
great to see a resource for this getting setup.

~~~
terpua
It is way cool...you can checkout our page by adding a /xackup

------
chaostheory
great product/service but as of now - not great for stealth mode

